# Tomato Pie II (no mayo, Swiss cheese)



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2005)

Mish - I love your recipe!!  It's a summer staple at our house.  I have been looking for one (just out of curiosity) with no mayonnaise.  I finally found one that uses cottage cheese.  I am going to use a combination of cottage and ricotta to see how it turns out.  Someone asked what they serve with this.  We usually just have a salad of some kind.  Tonight I am making a Strawberry/Blueberry Salad with a Chardonnay Vinaigrette.  I'll let you know how that turns out too.  Here is the recipe.

Tomato Pie 
Makes 1 9-inch pie (6 servings). 


1 (9 inch) unbaked pie shell
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup whole milk
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley

 

1 1/2 tablespoons dried 
 minced onion
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/4 cup ricotta cheese
For cheeses just use any combination of the two you want - this is how I am going to experiment with it - maybe even do more equal amounts.  Will post my results.
5 plum tomatoes; diced (most juice squeezed out.
1 1/4 cups shredded Swiss cheese


Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
 
In a medium bowl, whisk together the milk, eggs, salt, herbs/onion flakes, cottage cheese and ricotta.

Spread tomatoes evenly across bottom of pastry shell, and then sprinkle  with Swiss cheese. Pour egg mixture over cheeses

Bake in preheated oven for 45 minutes, until set in center.


----------



## jkath (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm anxiously awaiting your post on results!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 15, 2005)

OK, I did equal parts of ricotta and cottage cheese - totalling 1/2 cup, not 1/2 and 1/4 cup. I also added some rosemary and thyme to the spice mix. 

It was good but I still like the mayo-based tomato pie better. It's kind of like comparing fried green tomatoes to oven-fried green tomatoes - they just don't compare. Yes, like I said, it was good but I'm pretty sure now a tomato pie is supposed to have mayo - period.

The Strawberry/Blueberry salad was absolutely out of this world.  I also grilled some chicken in a spice mixture from Viensa Winery in Napa Valley that is actually suggested for beef and lamb.  It was the BEST mixture for poultry.  A bottle of champagne and good company and the meal was complete.


----------

